# XD9 Service



## River Hill (Nov 26, 2006)

I decided I am going to purchase a XD9 Service for both CC and Target practice. These are the 4 versions I am considering and I really don't even know what a Slant Pro is. Also what version do you suggest for my intended uses?

XD9MM Black
XD9mm Black Trijicon Night Sights
XD9mm Bi-Tone
XD9mm Heinie Tritium Slant Pro with Night Sights


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

The black is an all black pistol. The bi-tone has a shiny slide and a black frame.

This article shows a picture of an XD with the Heine sights. Personally, I like the standard sights.
http://www.galleryofguns.com/ShootingTimes/Articles/DisplayArticles.asp?ID=6570

Trijicon night sights are the glow in the dark ones.
http://www.trijicon.com/user/parts/products1.cfm?PartID=572&back_row=13&categoryID=7


----------



## Spike44 (Aug 13, 2007)

Since you have decided to go with the 9mm version, just a suggestion, but you should consider going with the Sub-Compact instead of the Service model since you plan on carrying it as well. With the extended magazine that comes with the sub-compact, it's exactly the same as the Service model (*except for the slightly shorter barrel). This was, the sub-compact will make things easier on you for carrying.

I have a .45 Service and a 9mm Sub-Compact myself. Great guns!


----------



## SemoShooter (Jul 5, 2007)

I prefer all black for CC. If your shirt rides up, or your jacket blows back exposing your gun, black just is not as noticable as a shiny gun.


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

I like the Service model, feels good in my hand. I have an XD45 in the Service model and my next purchase is an XD9 Service. I like the tru glo sights for my XD45, from now on they are going to be on all my pistols, I really like them. I don't think you can go wrong with any XD model.


----------

